#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  How Will AI reshape companies, industries and nations?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*

Artificial is one of the latest technologies that are applicable everywhere in the world in every category most probably. All the companies that have data by using the AI technology it is able to save and create a cost-effective method of production. For instance, a bank using AI tech can improve and protect its credit fraudulent.
Likewise, how do you think AI can reshape businesses and industries?

ROBOTS.jpg

*
Do kindly discuss below!*

----------

